# agenda pushers



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm sure most of the other sub-forums get a few but it seems like the Big Game forum get more that any other. In the most part, these agenda pushers stick around for awhile, then get frustrated and move on, not to be heard from again. 
Anyone else that's been around a few years notice this too?

Seems like the guys/girls that want to just share personal experiences and knowledge, seem to stick around the longest.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Trying to figure out what the agenda behind this thread is? :grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm honestly curious what sparked this? What agendas are being pushed?


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

I think some of agenda pushers got locked out in the last mandatory password update and it was such a pain in the assets that we just moved on.....

Not many of the old timers on here post anymore. I wonder if they got lockout or just got tired of posting. For me life has taken on family health issues and hunting has taken the back row.... Big


----------



## BeaverDam (Mar 29, 2017)

This agenda topic is shrouded in mystery.....


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Us old farts are still here ! Just can't remember which agenda I'm currently pushing . :shock:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Who, what wait? ... someone farted? :shocked::faint:ainkiller:

Last time I smelled a real stinker was when I walked past the woof thingy at the outdoor expo... or was it when some goofball had that Spider Bull all decorated up with webs n things like some silly circus act? That was just plain awful.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Al Hansen said:


> Us old farts are still here ! Just can't remember which agenda I'm currently pushing . :shock:


Over the weekend Grandson #1 offered to go to wallyworld and get me some grown up diapers...GRRRR


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> Seems like the guys/girls that want to just share personal experiences and knowledge, seem to stick around the longest.


I ain't got much knowledge but I've been sticking around. :grin:


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Deleted!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I just stick around for WyoGoob's recipes :shock:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

2full said:


> I just stick around for WyoGoob's recipes :shock:


Well, I'd like ta have a nickel for every time I heard that.

,


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my favorite thread.

.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Guilty.

I'm an agenda pusher alright, I love hunting and fishing and hanging out with others sharing the same interests. I'm hoping nobody thinks less of me now that I've been outed.....:?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Bring on the beans. "Walk softly and carry a big spoon" my father always said.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

The .270 is the world's best gun, my preference for everything from rats all the up to large rabbits though it might be on the light side for adult coyotes over 40 meters with out proper bullets.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Was Karl an agenda pusher?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well , here's the way I see it.
If someone is not pushing an agenda, 
They should be!

Otherwise the activities they enjoy will be changed by others.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

jungle said:


> The .270 is the world's best gun, my preference for everything from rats all the up to large rabbits though it might be on the light side for adult coyotes over 40 meters with out proper bullets.


WTF ? oh this is your agenda got it


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I hate agendas - especially when I get handed one prior to a meeting and we don't cover half the things on the agenda. :frusty:


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> I hate agendas - especially when I get handed one prior to a meeting and we don't cover half the things on the agenda. :frusty:


And I hate meetings without an agenda! Because, why are you meeting if there is not something specific to discuss?

#TOTP


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

2 years left of an agenda to successfully hunt a big game animal within 5 years.


----------



## BeaverDam (Mar 29, 2017)

jungle said:


> The .270 is the world's best gun, my preference for everything from rats all the up to large rabbits though it might be on the light side for adult coyotes over 40 meters with out proper bullets.


So what in your opinion is the perfect cartridge for hunting the majestic wild ostrich?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I'm retired, I don't have an agenda.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> I'm retired, I don't have an agenda.


Oh come on, I'm pretty sure yours and the other mods. main agenda is the figure out Sean Larsen's new user name and get him banned before he hits 10 posts.:grin:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Its interesting to consider the agenda concept.

Don't we all have an agenda of one kind or another?

My agenda is to ensure that my kids and future grandkids have the opportunity to hunt, fish, and camp on public lands and have opportunities to harvest an animal. Additionally, my agenda is to teach ethical stewardship and outdoorsmanship along with sportsman like behaviors when in the field to my children and friends who are now learning to hunt.

I also have an agenda to be a responsible gun owner that can prove why they aren't a bad thing and aren't as scary as some people will lead you to believe. 

Agenda is an interesting word as it has different meanings to different people. 

Agendum....


----------



## WillowCreekMan (Dec 17, 2014)

I am 58 years old and I have an agenda.
I just want to go deer hunting with my son each year in our traditional place.
Not every other year in a third choice location that I know nothing about.

Am I asking too much???


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

And all this time I thought "agendas" only pertained to waterfowling..:?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm with you Goob. My favorite thread ! That's my agenda.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

I sprayed my agenda with herbicide and well, you know the rest of the story.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I shot my agenda with a bullet that was less than 200 grains and it ran away wounded never to be found!:x———-SS


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

My agenda is to be top of page as much as I can.
Darn you Ben!!!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Kwalk3 said:


> I'm honestly curious what sparked this? What agendas are being pushed?


Actually, it's been pretty quite lately. Of course ole EFA is always throwing out his digs towards the evil trophy hunter.
Even one-eye has been quite lately with his "save our public lands" rally's.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Well , here's the way I see it.
> If someone is not pushing an agenda,
> They should be!
> 
> Otherwise the activities they enjoy will be changed by others.


And possibly the activities we enjoy will be changed because of it.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> I'm with you Goob. My favorite thread ! That's my agenda.


You guys just made my day.:shock:
I'm so proud!:mrgreen:


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Agenda? Wait, why are we here again?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

ridgetop said:


> Actually, it's been pretty quiet lately. Of course ole EFA is always throwing out his digs towards the evil trophy hunter.
> Even one-eye has been quiet lately with his "save our public lands" rally's.


Spell check aisle 4 (fixed it for you - see red).  Just giving you crap man.

I enjoy when people make a fool out of themselves on the web and push their own agenda. My current agenda includes not rolling my eyes when a coworker tells me about his high fenced whitetail hunt (200 acres), over a feeder, that was the hardest hunt of his life!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Agenda ????
I don't need no stinking agenda ......

I just want to hang out on the mountain. :mrgreen:


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

I've heard LBP (Little Blue Pills) helps straighten out agendas. Winters coming and I've sworn off NFL, hate ice fishing, and only get to hunt chukars about every two weeks. Time to work on that agenda.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I also have sworn off the NFL. 
But I love to ice fish and have gotten back into snowmobiling. 
I'm allergic to getting stuck (I'm in my sixties now).....so we ride with a herd of at least 4 or 5. 
We make sure a couple are young bucks. Plus I ride fair weather only, 2-3 days after a storm only. 
I love to ride the machines into the cabin. Its great snowmobiling. We leave it well set up. 
Plenty of food, treats, wood for the stove, and of course......refreshments. 8)

So I guess that's my winter agenda.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Just keeping up with my agenda. Top of page!:grin:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Ice fishing is great! Too bad there isn't any ice to fish on in the foreseeable future. Meanwhile, the river will have to do as my hunts are now over. 

As for it being slow on the forum regarding "agenda" items, give it a few weeks. Trump is coming in a few days to announce how much he will chop the monuments, the legislature will have a few things to consider, including a court decision that affects stream access on the larger streams, and the "what should I put in for" threads are only 8 weeks away. 

Plenty to stir up the hornets. ;-)


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Don't forget about the upcoming expo.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

ridgetop said:


> Don't forget about the upcoming expo.


Yep, that's always good for a couple of 10 pagers.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> I'm retired, I don't have an agenda.


Sounds like nothing to do and all day to do it...


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Times change... interests change... priorities change... what I used to call "pass time" activities have become "past time" activities. Mostly, seems like as I have gotten older, what "me time" I had has become less. Not complaining, just the way it is. Bottom line, agenda's change with the passing of time and the accumulation of age.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> Over the weekend Grandson #1 offered to go to wallyworld and get me some grown up diapers...GRRRR


You just gave me an idea on a way to deal with long tree stand sits. Thanks for the inspiration, LL.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Catherder said:


> the legislature will have a few things to consider, including a court decision that affects stream access on the larger streams,


Not just the Weber case, but the Provo case, which will impact "all waters of the state" should be out soon too. It's almost like it's Christmas!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

You guys have made some good points and I think I did use the wrong word for what I was trying to get across in my OP.
I believe "Soapbox" would be a much better word than "agenda".

So who has been known to give a good soapbox rant in the past and then just disappear after nobody would jump on their bandwagon?

I'll start. 
For you forum old timers, remember "proutdoors". He sure had some dandy rants and we sure didn't see eye to eye on everything but in the end, he's always welcome at my campfire.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I remember Pro ... spent some time with the guy. I haven't seen him in years. Last time was down in San Pete County. Man that's a blast to the past. Wish I could remember the agendas ( soap boxes) way back then.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Agenda or soapbox.....
Been a fun thread. 

What about 'ol one eye. He used to get things fired up.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

one eye has been definitely a trooper in all the years his been around.
Seems like he comes up with a new soapbox every year or two.

Another person that comes to mind is "lonetree". I think he got burned out shouting at a wall. He's actually fun to talk to in person or on the phone.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> I remember Pro ... spent some time with the guy. I haven't seen him in years. Last time was down in San Pete County. Man that's a blast to the past. Wish I could remember the agendas ( soap boxes) way back then.


he is alive and well for sure. farming and still pushing agendas, probably even as i type this. he is still considered a valued friend in my eyes.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

callofthewild said:


> he is alive and well for sure. farming and still pushing agendas, probably even as i type this. he is still considered a valued friend in my eyes.


I agree. Bart is a very good person and helped me out on a few different occasions.


----------

